# 1password native BSD terminal client



## dch (Sep 14, 2017)

https://blog.agilebits.com/2017/09/06/announcing-the-1password-command-line-tool-public-beta/ I've been using this "under wraps" for 9+ months, and while it has some limitations (no easy way to search titles or content of passwords), it's super handy, assuming you've got a 1P account obviously.


```
$ op signin myaccount
Please enter your password for user dave@example.com at example.1password.com:
export OP_SESSION_example="fhdasjkfdst6ufdtas67fidasghjfkas78423"
# This command is meant to be used with your shell's eval function.
# Run 'eval $(op signin example)' to sign into your 1Password account.
# If you wish to use the session token itself, pass the --output=raw flag value.

$ op get item sudo | jq -r '.details.fields[] | select(.designation == "password") | .value'
_my_sudo_password_here
```


----------



## forquare (Sep 14, 2017)

I was _really_ excited about this when they announced it as I've been a 1Password user since 2012 on macOS and iOS (and at some point between then and now I purchased a Windows licence for use under Wine).  However I was disappointed to learn that it only works with the online accounts, and not with offline vaults - unless I've missed something?


----------



## dch (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, you need to be online for this :-(

An alternative you *could* consider is to install security/vault locally using file-based storage and put your secrets there. I stash a few convenient ones in work's vault and its very handy. no reason why you couldnt use this offline. There's also a CouchDB backend for vault now, and its likely it would work, at least for personal use, with CouchDB sync.


----------

